

Microsoft's MS-DOS is 30 today - bhartzer
http://www.reghardware.com/2011/07/27/ms_dos_turns_30/

======
thomas
covered: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2811865>

------
bhartzer
wow, that makes me feel old.

